# Ziauddin Entry Test



## ShayyanJ (Aug 13, 2016)

This is only regarding the ZU test. What are the main subjects I need to look into? And how strong should my chem phys be? Like I kinda suck in those.. are basics enough? What about the general knowledge section? Please answer :c
Are Punjab Board books good? Or are alevels enough?


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

The subjects that will used in the Zu entry test are english, biology, chemistry, physics, general knowledge and aptitude. For GK you should stay updated to the news. I've read in other threads that you just need to review everything you have learnt in inter (regarding the mentioned subjects). Also, do you have an idea as to what will be presented in the physics section? Are there going to be numericals? If so, of what kinds? (I'll be applying in mbbs)


----------



## Rukhsarnizar (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey! Please tell me about zmc test. I am also going to give the test.


----------



## rosebubs (Aug 30, 2015)

you should be thorough with the basics that's all i get told when i ask someone about the test.
Does anyone know how many questions there are per section?? the test is 90 min right?


----------



## Rukhsarnizar (Aug 15, 2016)

What about the gk and aptitude portion?


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

for the GK you need to stay updated to the news. (atleast that's what I've heard)


----------

